# stool hemoccult cards



## Colliemom (Oct 3, 2013)

Good morning,

Can anyone tell me the difference between 82270 and 82272?  (and give me an example when you would bill for each of these?)

thank you so much!


----------



## Kisalyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi there! This is what our encoder states:

Code Description 

*82272*
Blood, occult, by peroxidase activity (eg, guaiac), qualitative, feces, 1-3 simultaneous determinations, performed for other than colorectal neoplasm screening  

Lay Description 

This test may be requested as a screening guaiac or screening stool guaiac, or by a variety of brand names. The patient is instructed to obtain one to three consecutive stool specimens and send the kit to a lab or physician office for test performance. The method is peroxidase activity. This test detects the presence (qualitative analysis) of blood in the stool, but does not quantify the amount. This code is used to report the service when performed for reasons other than colorectal neoplasm screening. If more than one sample is required, each must be obtained from a separate bowel movement.  


***************************************

Code Description  

*82270* 
Blood, occult, by peroxidase activity (eg, guaiac), qualitative; feces, consecutive collected specimens with single determination, for colorectal neoplasm screening (ie, patient was provided 3 cards or single triple card for consecutive collection)  

Lay Description 

This test may be requested as a screening guaiac, screening stool guaiac, or by a variety of brand names. The patient is instructed to obtain three consecutive stool specimens and send the kit to a lab or physician office for performance of the test. The method is peroxidase activity. This test reports the presence (qualitative analysis) of blood in the stool, but does not quantify the amount. This code is used to report the service when performed as colorectal neoplasm screening.  

_Coding Tips _ 

Modifier 33 may be appended when this service is performed as a preventive service as identified by the USPSTF. 

******************************


88272 is billed for specimen obtained from a rectal exam in the office.
88270 is billed after the kit is returned by the patient and processed.


----------



## MoonSad137 (Oct 3, 2013)

Kisalyn said:


> Hi there! This is what our encoder states:
> 
> Code Description
> 
> ...



According to your documentation the last statement is incorrect and should be as follows:
88272 is billed when service is performed for reasons other than colorectal neoplasm screening
88270 is billed when performed as colorectal neoplasm screening.


----------



## ibtrazy2u (Oct 4, 2013)

*hemoccult cards*

This was helpful for me as well . . . can you give me any information about the 88274?  Thanks!


----------



## Colliemom (Oct 24, 2013)

thank you so much!


----------



## ibtrazy2u (Oct 25, 2013)

*Hemoccult cards*

Can you tell me when to use 82274?  
Thanks.


----------

